# shadow trailers?



## aqhaktberry3 (Mar 13, 2009)

Anyone?


----------



## LauraB (Nov 11, 2008)

I saw them at a horse expo last year. Honestly I would avoid them, they didn't look that great to me compared to other brands.


----------



## aqhaktberry3 (Mar 13, 2009)

Bump Bump Bump


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I took a look at the web site. They look pretty nice to me. I like to see a lot of padding in the horse area. So many manufacturers don't put anything on the dividers, just bare metal sometime with nuts and bolts sticking out :shock:. 
Always check the horse area for anything that could hurt your horse, Rough edges, sharp welds, that sort of thing. 
I've never seen this brand of trailer, must be fairly new?


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

they are new, but seem to be built fairly well. I wouldn't pass one up if it were a great deal, but honestly for the money, you can get a more well-established name.


----------



## Dunoir (May 22, 2009)

I have an '03 2H GN Shadow with a weekend package in it and am very happy with the trailer. The horse area roof is insulated, the divider latch is excellently made, it has drop down windows with bars and screens, and the locks on the doors are the same as those put on Hart trailers. 

I agree that Shadow isn't the top of the line trailer, but how many can afford those? It's not comparable to Bloomer, Elite, or 4-Star, but they are a decently made affordable trailer. 

They are made in Fla, so they are very popular here and I have 5 trail riding camping friends that have Shadows.


----------

